# Plant Issues ):



## viennaAQ (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey im new to the forum so sorry if i dont do something correctly....

So i have a 10gal tropical tank with 2 german blue rams, 2 bolivian rams, and 5 cardinal tetras ( if thats relevent )

My Water Levels are:

Nitrates: <20 ppm (mg/L)
Nitrites: <0.5 ppm (mg/L)
pH: 6.0
KH: 40 ppm (mg/L)
GH: 30 ppm (mg/L)
Temp: ~84 f

My light is 10W 150mA and its 5100K and i leave it on 8-10 hrs a day depending on my schedule

It is a new tank that ive just set up like 2 weeks ago, fish are all doing excellent
But my problem is that when i put plants in that are perfectly healthy when i get them the leaves seem to turn brown pretty fast and die off. Im pretty sure what i have right now is one Amazon Sword, a few rooted bunches of Jungle Vals, and one plant im not sure what it is. The Jungle Val seems to be doing the best and isnt browning at all but still doesnt look as good as it did. im using "Jungle Plant Care Food Tablets 0-0-6 plus Iron" and i followed the directions by putting one at each root base ( i threw away the box so i dont know th exact trace elements that are in it, i could find out if necessary )

But does anyone know what i could be doing wrong?

Here are pictures of the Amazon Sword ( Im pretty sure thats what it is ) and the other plant im not sure of what it is either... im not new at all to keeping freshwater fish ( this is my third tank ) but im new to really trying to take care of plants...

Thank you so much in advance!

****i cant post any pictures yet because i have not posted enough, if pictures would help of what the plants look like, pm me and i will send you a link to the pictures, or read my same post on TropicalFishKeeping username viennaAQ*****


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The fishy aren't relevant for the plants but are for your tank...especially being new and cycling. Ouch! 

As for your plants, you need to replace your bulb. The 5100k spectrum will do absolutley nothing for your plants. Look to replace with daylight bulbs (6500k or better).


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yep.. only 10w and of the spectrum 5100K doesnt do much. Plants need something close to 6700K as possible. I use 6500K daylights. *


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Besides what was said about the bulb, one other thing to look for when shopping for plants:

Try to get ones that are immersed (underwater) and not emmersed (out of water). If you get ones that were emmersed, cut the roots short to promote growth and remove all but 2-3 leaves. The leaves will still turn brown and die, but new leaves should grow in their place. Remove any dead or dying leaves. 

A standard Amazon Sword will be too big for a 10g. They grow right out of my 75g.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

welcome, ditto on the plant spectrum bulb.

I do have to say one thing, I hope you are getting a much larger tank as those rams need about 10g each once adult size and develop some territories, the way it is now they will kill eachother for space in that small tank not to mention its barely starting to cycle.

Other then that, welcome and ask away.


----------

